# Slip rings; electrical & hydraulic. . .



## RonHebbard (Aug 23, 2019)

*If you're ever in need of slip rings*; AC, DC, power or signal level, liquid, hydraulic or pneumatic, Google United Equipment Accessories (designed and manufactured in Iowa if I'm remembering correctly.) 
Proudly designed, manufactured and shipped from Donald's side of his walls. 
My personal experiences and memories of dealing with United Equipment Accessories: 
Back in the mid 1990's, I was playing head IA construction electrician in a Canadian automation and scenery shop. 
In 1995 I needed slip rings approximately 8" in diameter; I needed three rings to carry approximately 40 Amps of 3 phase Delta 208 volt AC, 3 rings to carry signal level data from an AC servo motor's resolver to its drive electronics, four to six rings to conduct 30 volt DC for spring actuated mechanical brakes and several hard limits, plus four more rings to fire Pyro-Pac pyro. I discovered an ad' from United Equipment Accessories in an old issue of Theatre Crafts and 'cold called' them. 
*I could not have had a better experience. * 
From their receptionist, through their sales department, application engineers through to their shippers, United Equipment Accessories was a top drawer company all the way. They asked all the right questions, left no stone unturned, quoted a price and delivery date and met their delivery date. 
All on the strength of a 'cold call' and P.O. from some guy in Canada they'd never heard of. 
My first experience with them was in 1995 when we were building the musical "Tommy" for Offenbach / Frankfurt, Germany. One year later in 1996 we were building all of "Tommy" again, this time for the Shaftesbury Theatre in London, England's West End. 
Over the next couple of years we built the large automated pinball machine for yet another production of 'Tommy" plus a 40' turntable to introduce General Motors' new lineup and a revolving news anchor set for Canada's CTV network's national news; the revolve housed their news anchor, a second reporter, and the sports or weather reporter along with their associated desks, monitors and displays. 
Over the years I learned United Equipment manufactured rings from approximately 2" internal diameter to a couple of feet. Their products were used to provide control and high pressure water for fire trucks rotating 40' ladders with water pumped to the top and beyond. 
In closing, EVERY TIME I dealt with United Equipment Accessories I had an experience that COULD NOT have been better. UEA would NEVER rush a project. Sometimes I wasn't fond of their lead times but they ALWAYS met their delivery dates AND their products were ALWAYS exemplary. 
I suppose you can ask for more but you'd be foolhardy to do so. 
*What brought UEA to mind?* 
I woke up a few mornings ago dreaming of my experiences with UEA's products and staff. 
(Yeah, I'm a long retired geezer and have bizarre dreams.) 
I Googled UEA, found their website, sent them a note and this morning received a polite reply. 
*Bottom Line:* United Equipment Accessories are still in business with an even more diverse product line; 
I give them my highest recommendations. 
Toodleoo! 
Ron Hebbard


----------

